# How much is our 6 month old dairy heifer worth?



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

We have a half Jersey/ half Holstein heifer that is approx 6 months old now. She was born on our farm this past spring. I'd like to sell her and am wondering what y'all think is a fair price to ask for her.
I was thinking in the range of $500?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

That is reasonable, I would think. A buck a pound is average, but you are in an area where the hay is scarce right now.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Just sold 29 of them THURSDAY and $1.30 a pound here but we have grass and hay


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

myersfarm said:


> Just sold 29 of them THURSDAY and $1.30 a pound here but we have grass and hay


Oh, for the want of grass and hay! My pasture is starting to look like a beach, with sandy spots showing through the dead inch long grass 

I'll advertise her at $500 and see what nibbles I get.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Just an update on the sale of my heifer. I didn't ever advertise her. Was skimming the ads on Craigslist and found someone really close to us that was looking for a young milk calf to raise up to be a family milker.
Times are tough here, hay is pricey and hard to find. Gorgeous heifer but I offered to sell her to this very nice family for $400. I delivered her to their place yesterday and think she will be very happy. BIG family that does foster care and uses the animals as therapy for the kids.

Sorry to see her go, but glad she found a good home. I told the woman I will come help her train the heifer for milking when the time comes.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

that was probably the best you could have hoped for. :goodjob:


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> that was probably the best you could have hoped for. :goodjob:


She really is a fantastic animal, and I am happy with the placement so the money, while needed, was secondary.
I think it worked out well


----------



## VaFarmer (Mar 2, 2011)

Around here heifers are a premuim, especially Angus would bring near a grand weight not a factor, can't even buy holistein heifers except in 10 & up lots at auction. But nice you found a good home. If I found 1 for $500 I'd scope her up.


----------

